# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  AtatÖrk'Ön GenÖlige Hitabesi

## iputisamo

ATATüRK'üN GENüLIGE HITABESI 

Ey Türk gençliği! Birinci vazifen, Türk istiklalini, Türk Cumhuriyet'ini, ilelebet, muhafaza ve müdafaa etmektir.

Mevcudiyetinin ve istikbalinin yegane temeli budur. Bu temel, senin, en kıymetli hazinendir. İstikbalde dahi, seni bu hazineden mahrum etmek isteyecek, dahili ve harici bedhahların olacaktır. Bir gün, istiklal ve cumhuriyeti müdafaa mecburiyetine düşersen, vazifeye atılmak için, içinde bulunacağın vaziyetln imkan ve şeraitini düşünmeyeceksin! Bu imkan ve şerait, çok namüsait bir mahiyette tezahür edebilir. İstiklal ve cumhuriyetine kastedecek düşmanlar, bütün dünyada emsali görülmemiş bir galibiyetin mümessili olabilirler. Cebren ve hile ile aziz vatanın, bütün kaleleri zaptedilmiş, bütün tersanelerine girilmiş, bütün orduları dagıtılmış ve memleketin her köşesi bilfiil işgal edilmiş olabilir. Bütün bu şeraitten daha elim ve daha vahim olmak üzere, memleketin dahilinde, iktidara sahip olanlar gaflet ve dalalet ve hatta hiyanet içinde bulunabilirler. Hatta bu iktidar sahipleri şahsi menfaatlerini, müstevlilerin siyasi emelleriyle tevhit edebilirler. Millet, fakr ü zaruret içinde harap ve bitap düşmüş olabilir. 

Ey Türk istikbalinin evladı! İşte, bu ahval ve şerait içinde dahi, vazifen; Türk istiklal ve cumhuriyetini kurtarmaktır! Muhtaç olduğun kudret, damarlarındaki asil kanda, mevcuttur!

20 Ekim 1927

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Atatürk ve Bozkurt*

Yedi Düvel Türk topraklarini dört bir taraftan isgal etmis iken o, Türk Milletinin önüne düsmüs, yol göstermis ve Anadoluda bir kurtulus yürüyüsünü baslatmistir. 
Yillar süren Kurtulus Savasinin sonunda düsman maglup edilmis ve Türk Milleti yeniden bir vatan cografyasina sahip olmustur. 

Bozkurt Atatürk bu vatan cografyasinda yeni bir devlet kurmus ve adini Türkiye koymustur. 

O bir Türk milliyetçisidir.O BIR BOZKURTTUR ! 

Atatürk'e hediye edilen Bozkurt heykeli. 

Agustos 1926 gecesi Türkiye'nin ''Bozkurt'' adli yolcu gemisi, Fransiz ''Lotus'' gemisi ile Ege Denizi'nde çarpisir. Bozkurt gemisi batar ve 8 Türk denizcisi bogularak ölür. Ertesi gün, Istanbul'a gelen Lotus gemisinin kaptani tutuklanir ve Türk mahkemelerince 80 gün hapis cezasina çarptirilir. Lotus gemisinin kaptaninin karsi çikislari sonucu dava, Lahey Sürekli Adalet Divani'na intikal eder. Lahey Sürekli Adalet Divani, 7 Eylül 1927'de, Türkiye'nin hukuka aykiri davranmadigina karar verir. Bu kararla birlikte ''Geminin adi ve Türk milletinin milli simgesi, Türk özgürlük ve bagimsizliginin timsali olmasindan ötürü'', Türk heyetine, Atatürk'e verilmek üzere tunçtan bir Bozkurt heykeli armagan edilir. Bu davadan dolayi, dönemin adalet bakani Mahmut Esat'a, Atatürk tarafindan Bozkurt soyadi verilmistir. 

Hatta küçük izcilere yavrukurt ismini bizzat kendisi takti. Hakkinda yazilan bazi kitaplarda kendisinden Bozkurt olarak bahsedildigini biliyoruz...Bu belgelerden biri de asagida Ankara Ulus'ta bulunan Atatürk heykelinin kaidesindeki bozkurt basi dir. 

Atatürk Zamaninda basilan Bozkurt resimli para ve pullar

Atatürk, kurdugu devletin Türk adi, Türk dili, Türk kültürü ile yasamasini istemistir. Bunun için Türk Milletinin sembolü olan Bozkurtu, Türk devletinin parasinave pullara bastirarak, Bozkurt adini her yerde kullanarak yeniden Türk kültürüne yerlesmesine öncülük etmistir.

*Yirminci Asirda Türklügün üncüsü*  

Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK 
Sarı saçlı, gök gözlü, kurt bakışlı bir deha. Devlet adamı, büyük komutan, Türk soy şuurunu, Türk milliyetçiliği ülküsünü yüreğine işlemiş yiğit öncü. Yüce Tanrı'nın yirminci asrın başlarında Türk milletine önder olsun diye gönderdiği bir yolbaşçı.

Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ün ataları Orta Anadolu'dan Makedonya'ya göçmüşler. Kültür Eski Bakanlarımızdan Sayın Namık Kemal Zeybek'İn Makedonya'da yapmış olduğu araştırmalar sonucu, halen yörük oldukları bilincinde olanların yaşadığı bir köyde Büyük Atatürk'ün dedesine ait ev bulundu. Bu köylüler Konya yörükleri. Geçen yıl yayımlanan Yeni Avrasya Dergisi'nin Eylül 2000 sayısında konuyla ilgili geniş bilgiye yer verildi.

Oğuz Kağan'ın "Gök çadırımız, güneş tuğumuz olacaktır" ülküsü, üiçi Yabgu'nun "Boyun eğmeyeceğiz" diye başlayan nutkundaki direnişi, Bilge Kağan'ın "Ey Türk titre ve kendine dön!" sözündeki haykırışı Göktürkler'den Karahanlılar'a oradan Büyük Selçuklu'ya ve buradan Anadolu'daki Osman Bey'e geldi. Bu bağımsızlık ülküsü, bir milletin ortadan kaldırılması düşünülürken Türk tarihinin soylu sayfalarında yer alan bir yolbaşçıya, Mustafa Kemal'e devredildi.

Bu kutlu bayrak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'nin temel ilkeleri arasına "Milliyetçilik" ilkesi olarak konuldu. Türk milleti yeniden özüne dönmeye başlamıştı. Tarihini, kültürünü, töresini yeniden canlandıracak kurumlar oluşturuldu. Büyük Atatürk Orta Asya'dan gelen Türkçü aydınları bu kurumların ve üniversitelerdeki birimlerin başına getirdi. Yeniden kitaplar yayınlanmaya, Türk milleti bilinçlendirilmeye başlandı.

Yüce Türk milletinin onuru, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk önderliğinde herşeyin üstünde tutuldu. Dünya milletleri arasındaki yerinin, soyluluğuna yakışır düzeyde olması Atatürk'ün ülküsüydü. Bu ülküyü şöyle tarif ediyor: "Göreceksiniz neler olacak. Göreceksiniz bağlı olmakla övündüğüm Türk milleti nasıl bütün milletlerin medeniyet rehberi olacak!". Türklük O'nun en değerli varlığıydı. "Yaradılışımda bir fevkaladelik varsa, O da Türk olarak dünyaya gelinenidir" deyişiyle bunu en güzel şekliyle ifade ediyor.

Geçmişine sahip olmak, geçmişindeki özü tanıyarak, oradan kaynaklı değerlerle geleceğe yön vermek O'nun büğe kişiliğinin temeliydi. Bu temeli şu sözlerle ifade ediyor: "Büyük devletler kuran ecdadımız, büyük ve geniş ufuklu uygarlıklara sahip olmuştur. Bunu aramak, incelemek Türklüğe ve dünyaya bildirmek bizler için bir borçtur. Türk çocuğu atalarını tanıdıkça daha büyük işler yapmak için kendinde kuvvet bulacaktır!".

İnsanoğlunun başarabileceklerini, Yüce Türk Milleti'nin başarmaması için hiçbir neden olmadığını, bilakis bu başarıda Türk milletinin her zaman daha şanslı olduğunu gösteren, "Muhtaç olduğun kudret damarlarındaki asil kanda mevcuttur" sözü umutlarımızı daha güçlü kılmıştır.

Türk milletinin bütün sadeliği ile dindar olması, Kutlu kitabımız Yüce Kuran-ı Kerim'i kendi diliyle anlaması için Elmalılı Hamdİ Yazır'ın tefsirini ve ümer Nasuhi Bilmen'in ilmihalini çoğalttı. Türk milletinin İslam'a hizmetinde çıkar gözetmeksizin, fedakarca yola çıktığını en içten ifadelerle dile getirmiştir, "Türk milleti dindar olmalıdır, bütün sadeliği ile dindar olmalıdır".

Türk milletinin, yeryüzünde benliğinden koparılmış toplulukların bulunmasına taraftar olmadığını, sömürgeci güçlere fırsat verilmemesi yönünde mücadele ettiğini her zaman ifade etmiş ve mazlum milletlerin yaşamasına örnek olmuştur. Bu nedenle "Dünya üzerinde yaşamış ve yaşayan milletler arasında demokrat doğan yegane millet Türklerdir" demiştir.

Kut bulmuş, ileriyi gören bir bilgeydi Mustafa Kemal. Rusya'nın er geç dağılacağını ve Orta Asya'daki soydaşlarımızın bağımsız olacaklarını 29 Ekim 1933 günü Cumhuriyetin onuncu yılında Yüce Türk milletine müjdelemişti. İşte özünü tanıyıp geleceğe yön vermek budur.

Milliyetçiliğini şu sözlerle ifade etti: "Ben bir Türk milliyetçisiyim, böyle doğdum, böyle öleceğim". "Biz doğrudan doğruya milliyetperveriz ve Türk milliyetçisiyiz. Ama biz öyle milliyetçiyiz ki, bizimle işbirliği eden bütün milletlere hürmet ve riayet ederiz". "Türkçülük bir bayrak gibidir; tıpkı Türk bayrağı gibi. Bu bayrağı vatanın her köşesinde durmadan dalgalandırmak her Türk'ün ilk ve milli vazifesidir".

Bu bayrak Atsız Bey'ler , Necdet Sançar'larla birlikte Başbuğ Alparslan Türkeş'e ve Türk ülkücülerine emanet edildi.

Yiğit ülkü devleri, alpler, erenler, yolbaşçılar, başbuğlar ruhlarınız şad, konağınız Yüce Tanrının uçmağı olsun. Yüreği pusatlı yiğitlere selam olsun.

Tanrı Türk'ü Korusun!

----------

